# Polished Bliss FAQ added to existing car care advice section



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Ever since our launch three years ago (to the day tomorrow!) we have had a series of how to guides in place on our site that provides in depth advice on a wide range of car care techniques - the idea being to back up the provision of good quality products with good quality advice. However, by being method based and not naming any products in these guides, it is quite possible that a little doubt has remained in many minds about product suitability for specific tasks on various cars, i.e. what polish would be best for my paint type, etc.

Accordingly, in order to bridge this gap I have been working hard on a brand new FAQ section that combines method discussion with recommendations on product suitability based on our own professional experience. The first four sections cover frequently asked questions about washing, decontaminating, polishing and choosing protection, and are now finished and live on the site. The remaining four sections on quick detailing, interior care, wheel and tyre care, and engine bay care will be completed over the next 4-6 weeks. I hope that some of you find the new information useful!

*Polished Bliss - Frequently asked questions about car care products and techniques*

:thumb:


----------

